# Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets Houston v.s. Portland Trail Blazers
The Rose Garden, Portland, OR
Wednesday Dec. 20th 10:00PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(15-9)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Portland Trail Blazers*








*(11-14)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> Before Sunday's road game against the Clippers, Rockets center Yao Ming was battling a stomach ailment that had him feeling nauseous leading up to tip-off.
> 
> That's been about the only thing that has slowed down the big man of late.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao'll eat the Blazers alive


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I hope this is another 30/15 game for Yao


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

we better win this won...its crucial.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

we cant dorp easy games if we want to stay in touch with Dallas and San An so this is must win


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Randolph possibly out

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1166500525308980.xml&coll=7



> Painful foot puts Randolph on crutches
> Rookie guard Brandon Roy might be ready to play again, but now the Blazers' top scorer is injured
> Tuesday, December 19, 2006
> MIKE TOKITO
> ...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

This will be a good win, before we see the Spurs


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Dear Lord, 

Please let us win this game. My heart can't take another nail biter this week.. and after last week my nails are nubs anyway. (we would be talking blood here) I know I have Christmas shopping that I haven't even started but I will do it tomorrow night, because I know this is a season of giving and I wouldn't want you to be upset with me. So how about in that same giving nature why don't you make this an easy game for the Rox and help us dominate from the beginning with no big runs by the Trailblazers in the 3rd or 4th quarter.

Thank you very much in advance.

Also Lord, if you could let Chuck do well, his stats need a pick me up. 

Thanks,

Hayesfan


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

The Blazers have won 4 in a row, and get their second best player in Brandon Roy back tonight. Zach is expected to play, and Portland has a very good defensive center in Joel Przybilla along with Jamaal Magloire and LaMarcus Aldridge to battle Yao. That along with the fact that McGrady isn't expected to play and this should in no way be an easy game for Houston. I haven't seen the betting line, but it wouldn't surprise me to see the Blazers favored in this game. 


I hope you all realize that I'm not trying to say that Portland is better than Houston, just tonight they will be.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> The Blazers have won 4 in a row, and get their second best player in Brandon Roy back tonight. Zach is expected to play, and Portland has a very good defensive center in Joel Przybilla along with Jamaal Magloire and LaMarcus Aldridge to battle Yao. That along with the fact that McGrady isn't expected to play and this should in no way be an easy game for Houston. I haven't seen the betting line, but it wouldn't surprise me to see the Blazers favored in this game.
> 
> 
> I hope you all realize that I'm not trying to say that Portland is better than Houston, just tonight they will be.


Why do you think I was praying??? :biggrin: 

If Zach does play.. its going to be a lot more difficult for the Rox. Was hoping he would be out.

I love the parity in the NBA now.. its a toss up every game who's going to win.. well with the exception of the freaking Suns and Spurs. (Dear Lord can I add to my prayer that we beat the Spurs on Friday as well... just wanna get that one percolating a little earlier cause it means more!:biggrin In any case should be a good game even without Tracy. Bonzi should step up even more tonight since he has had more time with the team this week at practice.

:cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I live in Sugar Land and have Dish Network with NBA league pass. Will I be able to see the game toinight between the Rockets and the Blazers? Is it on local tv?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

how much is nba league pass?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

loss


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

tough game. its fairly even. but rockets will pull through by 3 pts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



ronna_meade21 said:


> how much is nba league pass?


200.00 worth every penny...Gilber Arenas throwing 60 on Kobe!:yay:

oh yeah, If Zack is out we should really get this one tonight. Remember Yao "behind the back fast break dunk?!"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Watch out for Jarrett Jack too. Wish we had a PG more like him...

If Zach's out, the only way Blazers are gonna score are on the perimeter, so as long as they don't light us up this should be a win for us. Yao needs to attack early and take it to Pryzilla, Aldridge, and Magloire.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

can anybody on this team shoot?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

4:30 mins has passed and we made only one shot?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Head was moving like a rocket on the 1 man fastbreak! looks like another night of the ROCKS working for pts & home team getting freethrows


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Did Zach really hit that shot from the corner w/ 2 men on him?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

20-20 1st quarter over


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

David Lee just did the impossible .1 on the clock tip in alley oop from out of bounds! WoW


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao gets a 3sec call every game...where's the stat man?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

This game is a dud.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Magloire just has to pick this game to finally come alive... he played like crap all this season before coming into this game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I have a feeling Bonzi will pick up his play in the 2nd half. It's coming, I can feel it...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

we down 3, but playing like we should be down 10


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

wow Bonzi what was that besides a TO


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

we're close to being down by 10 now...

Where's Battier been??


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Are we trying to get Greg Oden too?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

getting out hustled tonight boys...Yao missed a "chippie" urgh


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Except for Yao, Snyder and TMac, we short at every position. No length = can't make shots.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I say its Novak time. When you're shooting 30% and down by 11, I see no other choice. And put VSpan in for some energy too.

Do it, Gumby. Do it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

alot of the trailblazers are trying out for Gundy tonight...lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

29% ouch


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Thanks Luther! 3pts...and a steal on the other end


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao BLOCK! No sir...halftime 44-34...theres that 10pts I spoke of...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

****ing Rafer Alston... you're a point guard, PASS THE DAMN BALL!!!

34 points at the half, pathetic...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

34-44 
oh,jeff,jeff,any idea?!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



Yao Mania said:


> I say its Novak time. When you're shooting 30% and down by 11, I see no other choice. And put VSpan in for some energy too.
> 
> Do it, Gumby. Do it.


What is Novak doing in practice that makes him get no time? I mean, Padgett isn't any better from what I'm seeing


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Blazers are playin good. but when you are shootin blow 30%,it's simply your problem. 
Let Novak,Lukas play the 3rd...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

nice dunk Yao...come on, luther


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Looks like Luther "clutch" Head is stepping up. Blazers can fall apart easily, so this is our time to make a run.

interesting note: This is the 24th consecutive game in which Luther has hit a 3.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

consistance is all I'm asking for...if Yao goes to help, ROTATE!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

we down 10 again

and Head lose the ball

what happened?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

getting ugly


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

We are going to go nowhere this year with this kind of shooting. The shooting on this team is garbage. Pure garbage, and its going to give us yet another first round exit.

****ing rediculous


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

We need Bonzi and Vspan!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Thank God for Yao!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Only Yao is hot.

we down 7 points.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Novak reaction to that shot was classic...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yaooooooo!! A Beast!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Where is the DEF?

Is it still the most defensive team?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

the shots the Blazers are hitting are just crazy! We are really going to have a fight on our hand this quarter...Yao just keeps getting better & better


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I have a bad feeling about this game...


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao hits ** consecutive balls.

No defense, we will lose the game.

Even if Yao get a record breaking score.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I have a bad feeling about this game...


Ditto!

Except that we have 3 pointer waking up!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

we stink without tmac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

dang shane


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

if we cant hit 80 pts against trailblazers that would be embarassing


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Howard 4-0 run


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

howard making some shots... come on .. the rest of the team needs to step it up


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

shane sucks this game!

He lose himself both sides.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

nice steal, Bonzi


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I hate to say it, but outside of Yao, Head, and Tmac, this team sucks. We just cant shoot to save our life this season. we are 22nd if FG percentage this year. While all the other contending teams are in the top 10. We are in a class of lottery teams at 22nd


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



AllEyezonTX said:


> Howard 4-0 run


Howard 6 run.

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

We need him this way.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

My god this guy is AWESOME!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao's 4-0 run.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

VAN GUNDY for xmas sake put some bench in there!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

why arent we going to yao more!!

GOD!!! what are we doing seriously...

this sucks


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

yao for another player of the month honor


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I was wondering why Howard has not taken any shots until the 4th Q. He has decent range.

Bonzi is 1-8 though and Alston is garbage as usual.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

all that training rafer did in the offseason must of been a lie.

that dude still cant hit open jumpers


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I just waiting on Yao to sell Popcorn...this is horrible watching Yao do it by himself...nice 2 Bonzi


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Big 3 Head!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Clutch shooter ----Head


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

can they pull this one off...I have no idea! Down 5 3:30


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Wow, Yao is a beast...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

damn travel by Yao...Zack get 2 & head get's it back! DEFENSE!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

We just cant get a stop


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

looks like its over ... damn rockets

and no record for yao either.. needed a 30,10 to get 30,10 in 4 consecutive games since olajuwon


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

REEFER! YES! Blazers get back on D real well...Howard to the line for 2...come on guys, dig deep!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

down 2 thanks to Howard! 1:17 to play!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

We should win.

For Howard's sake.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

some1 needs to step up and hit a 3.. nominate yao


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

here we go...urgh...head w/ a miss...Timeout Blazers 32.8


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Howard for player of the game (aside from Yao)

If we win. Yao regardless


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

32 sec left down by 2


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Brandon Roy has game....


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

omg. y does our team make terrible decisions?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

good work alston... make a layup when we dont need it


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

alston hit's it, but too late....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Another stupid loss, I cant believe this team. We are never going to compete in this confrence with retarded losses like this...

ugh...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

i hate alston. he hits shots when we dont need him to

and cant hit shots when we need it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

garbage, garbage, garbage.

Everyone besides Yao and J Howard were worthless tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

oh well, I hope they regroup for San Ant. they had a Ok game against memphis tonight...Rocks can't come out slow again...Boy they had that one tonight, hats off to Portland, they haven't won 6 staright for nothing.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

In a word, we lose.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Alston/Bonzi for Ridnour/Wilcox


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

DAM I BET POINTS ON HOUSTON ASWELL:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Heck of a game guys. I had serious doubts my Blazers could hang on at the end.

Gramps...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

I seriously doubt we are going to beat San Antonio


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao rocks, everyone else blows. Rafer Alston's stats are so inflated, I absolutely hate him being our starting PG.

Battier's been garbage on offense. He's gotta step up.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

is it just me or should the houston rockets be renamed the Yao Ming and a bunch of Worthless Injury Plagued Rockets


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

You guys might not think much of the Blazers, but they have now won 5 in a row and have a player in Zach Randolph who is putting up incredible numbers. They also had Brandon Roy back this game, who is easily the best rookie. Travis Outlaw and Jarrett Jack are both playing better than anyone could have imagined also. 


It's really not that bad of a loss....especially without T-Mac


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



mediocre man said:


> You guys might not think much of the Blazers, but they have now won 5 in a row and have a player in Zach Randolph who is putting up incredible numbers. They also had Brandon Roy back this game, who is easily the best rookie. Travis Outlaw and Jarrett Jack are both playing better than anyone could have imagined also.
> 
> 
> It's really not that bad of a loss....especially without T-Mac


I like the Blazers, but you guys are still a young team and we should have been able to come back from that 1/2 time deficit, esp. with Yao ballin'.... 

But you're right, the team's unstable right now with all the injuries and Bonzi trying to get back into things. The only constant is Yao, and its not enough.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



Yao Mania said:


> I like the Blazers, but you guys are still a young team and we should have been able to come back from that 1/2 time deficit, esp. with Yao ballin'....
> 
> But you're right, the team's unstable right now with all the injuries and Bonzi trying to get back into things. *The only constant is Yao, and its not enough.*


All the points of my *****ing, and rants rolled into one sentence


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

tell me again why your gm dealt Rudy Gay for Battier?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



MAS RipCity said:


> tell me again why your gm dealt Rudy Gay for Battier?


Battier has been in a scoring slump recently, but he has been a constant at the other things (rebounding, assists, blocks, steals...etc)

Not only stats, he is a GREAT defender in JVG system. And he also does a lot of the things you don’t see on the box score (Draw charges, draw fouls, contesting all possible shots...etc). He is the ultimate role player you want on a team.

Rudy Gay would not have helped us at all this year. He would have gotten limited playing time, JVG and Gay are just not a good mix, and the Rockets want to win now. We cant wait for Gay to develop. 

Right now Gay isn’t all the impressive either. Poor shooting, shot selection, not really doing much at all. (Granted he is a rookie)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Gay looks at the better end of what was expected... but he wouldn't help the Rockets this year or next year. Hell, they'd have taken Thabo Sefolosha anyways, and he might have been much better for them.

Defense and Yao is what keeps this team afloat, so I don't have any problems with the deal. Battier is not supposed to do anything than hit the occasional open corner three and the boards on offense, so it isn't his fault that the offense is stagnant.

One thing I don't understand, this is not high school, where you have to share the ball a little so no ones feelings get hurt, so what excactly is the reason for not giving Yao the ball every single time? Will he get to fatigued? If not, then I think it would be the best option... let Head train entry passed 24/7 and put him at point, just needs to feed and drain the rain.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*



MAS RipCity said:


> tell me again why your gm dealt Rudy Gay for Battier?



Look how many times Gay fouls out of games.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #25: 12/20/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Portland Trail Blazers*

Battier is also like what...28? Rudy is 20 and with Tmac having a bad back..he coulda been their solution. Think Dale Davis for Jermaine O'Neal..this is what it could turn into. Even with a healthy TMac I dont think Houston were still a top 3 team in teh west..they needed more than Shane, so I think they should have taken the rookie and used their MLE wisely.


----------

